# Free humble bundle



## GIANT_CRAB (Sep 5, 2014)

I like EFF, so I purchased some humble bundles.

Have fun and remember to support EFF:



Spoiler



https://www.humblebundle.com/?gift=WvdFZdme4CSauhYK

https://www.humblebundle.com/?gift=TC3pmbDZBUYppC53

https://www.humblebundle.com/?gift=3PWysMR2DYMkyAXf

https://www.humblebundle.com/?gift=XAdSyc4x5TmNtHEs


----------



## Wintereise (Sep 5, 2014)

Took the first one ;>


----------



## MannDude (Sep 5, 2014)

I don't know what this is but they're all used.


----------



## AshleyUK (Sep 5, 2014)

Took the second, thanks! 

Ill happily add some more if you think others would use it.

@MannDude, its gifting https://www.humblebundle.com/ which is where you can buy a set of games at a heavily reduced price, with some $$/££ going to charity.


----------



## fisle (Sep 5, 2014)

Got the last one - thanks man!


----------



## AshleyUK (Sep 5, 2014)

Decided to pass on the favour a few times 



Spoiler



https://www.humblebundle.com/?gift=Pmw5b23UE6KXma6h

https://www.humblebundle.com/?gift=n8bZnNbCUAuxvtKS

https://www.humblebundle.com/?gift=SHa277H7vd6svubn


----------

